# What shuld i do with my coyote



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so this friday saterday and sunday im goin coyote calling/hunting for the first time. we have a buttload of em where im hunting so im thinking i might get one. the ones on my property are preatty gross and i dont want to skinn a mainged coyote so what else could i do make a lucky coyotes foot or something lol. or a scull to put on a shelf so any sugestions and if you have one please put instructions in with it. Thanks jesse :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nothing like counting your chickens before they hatch! :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Take the hind quarters and back straps. Merinade in soy sauce for 4 months and the slow cook on 225 till tender. :wink:


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya i know i always count ny chickens befor they hatch


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

JxMAN25, U asked fer sujestchins so heer thay R. Du NOT go coyute hunting on fryday saterday or sonday. insted stay home andlern grammer and speling otherwise U wil stayh in the third grade for the rest of yer life. then you wil hav to follo zogmans sujestchin and eet the backstraps and othur stuf from rode kill coyutes. :lol:

gud luk and schute strate. sask coyute.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

i like how you say i have bad grammer but you spell for fer and do du you freakin idiot why dont you take your advice and shuv it.and why dont you follow your own advice befor you give it to somebody else sorry if im not that smart at grammer i am still in school im 14 you looser


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Put them all on a pile and soak them with gasoline then burn the mangy buggers.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

saskcoyote said:


> JxMAN25, U asked fer sujestchins so heer thay R. Du NOT go coyute hunting on fryday saterday or sonday. insted stay home andlern grammer and speling otherwise U wil stayh in the third grade for the rest of yer life. then you wil hav to follo zogmans sujestchin and eet the backstraps and othur stuf from rode kill coyutes. :lol:
> 
> gud luk and schute strate. sask coyute.


 :lol:

Love it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Being 14 is no excuss for not trying to spell better. Try useing a word program so it will do spell corrections and grammer for you cause free hand your just awful.

You type it out do the corrections then cut and paste.

I isn't the greatest speller nor is my grammer to auto good but I do try to make things understandable to other old folks liken me.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

JxMAN25

Grammar is important on these forums, even if you are only 14 years old. It will help others help you better.

Also...telling someone to "shove it" and calling someone a "loser" (at least I think that's what you are trying to say--they're both spelled wrong
:lol: ) is just going to get you into trouble down the road.

You can disagree with others on here but when the name calling starts people lose their privaleges. Don't mess up kid!


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

That's not what I meant when I said I'm 14 and I thought he was just kidding because he had such bad spelling I was only screwing with him. And yes I get in trouble all the time for my humorous ways of screwing with people. Most others don't think it's funny but my family and the people I hang with do so if it rubs off on you guys sorry


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

JxMAN25, you have made remarkable progress in the last 24 hours in your quest to achieve spelling and grammar perfection. :wink:

Papapete, Alleyyooper and Fallguy give you their permission to go hunting coyotes Friday, Saturday and Sunday (pssst, just don't offer them any backstraps no matter how long you cook nor what marinade recipe you use for that coyote). :lol:

Good luck and shoot straight (and we're all hoping you whack a bunch of Wileys) :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow thanks a lot so do you guys have any advice for a first timer because i could shure use all the help i can get


----------



## bogeycentral (Jan 21, 2009)

Go hunt nutria instead, but none the less just have a good time being away from people and enjoy the outdoors regardless of whether you bag a coyote or not.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya i will thanks so no other advice


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hunting isn't the same as killing. Hunting is enjoying a day afeild. Watching the critters and birds learning what they are and what they do.
Maybe it is the youtes your after but things you learn about the other critters is of a help when they are the game.
Deer for example on property with not many people to disturb them have favorite bedding ares and feeding areas. they travel in perdictable routes and most of all flee in ruffly the same manner when spooked. Deer in areas with lots of traffic from people are completly different.

 Al


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

i will have to try that thanks


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

all joking aside, if you shoot a manged up coyote and aren't in a tournament just leave it lay there. If you have eagles in the area they will more than likely clean up the carcass for you!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

lyonch is right


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also agree with lyonch.

I had been skipping past this thread, but curiosity finally got to me. JxMAN25 its good to see you can take advise, even when made slight fun of. In that light I think we can all overlook the bit of anger you displayed. I think I would have been a little peeved myself. Nice to see all is well and your getting real advise now. 
Look in some of the taxidermy supply places. You should be able to find them on the web. If you want a skull, skin and boil the meat off of it. Drill a hole in the underside of the brain cavity and shake that out. From the taxidermy supply you should be able to purchase bleach to make your skull nice and white. Some bleaches require boiling, and will loosen teeth. Others will achieve a nice white skull without boiling. If the teeth become loose simply glue them back in. 
Tanning a hide is tougher. You may want to tackle that, or you may want to simply take it to a taxidermist to be tanned. It isn't expensive if you simply tan the hide cased (in a stretched form, not cut up the belly) and hang it in a room.
By the way, I use spell check all the time, and still screw up from time to time. Mostly because I trust spell check to much.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks so I would love to be able to hang a stretched pelt done on a stretcher but I don't have one can anyone help me with this dilemma, making one would be easy for me but I don't know how or what is needed to make one, any help would be great.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

JxMAN25 said:


> Thanks so I would love to be able to hang a stretched pelt done on a stretcher but I don't have one can anyone help me with this dilemma, making one would be easy for me but I don't know how or what is needed to make one, any help would be great.


Stretchers aren't too expensive. I would say one you spend the time making one you are just as well off to buy one.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ya but we have all the material i would probaubly need where can you buy one


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i make my own stretchers. i use 1 x 4 pine. wood type really does not matter though. i like to cut the radius for each "spar" like that of a modern bullet. good compromise between too long/needle like and too stubby. the fur buyer seems to like this profile too. of course fur is not going to be much worth selling this year.  round off the edges since the dry pelt will often tear if you don't. a router does a nice job. i also have rounded them off with my horseshoeing rasp. i make a cross piece with 1/8" holes every 1/2" or so. it attaches to one side and the other side has a hole at the same level. a simple nail is used too peg through these holes once tension is achieved. i also drill 1/8" holes up each side in 1/2 increments so i don't have to hammer in nails that hold the feet. i could take pics if this sounds greek. my description leaves something to be desired. also, if the coyotes you shoot do have mange, do not touch them! it is very bad news. i know someone who contracted it once. he got it from a coyote.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

here are the pics as per your pm request. i decided to post them here in case others are curious.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

wow thanks so do you nail the coyote to the stretcher in the holes on the side of it or does it hold the coyote on there allready


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i use nails in the leg ends to "peg" it to the holes in the stretcher. i also pull the tail down and peg it to the holes along the inside since the fur buyers will sometimes measure to the base of the tail to determine medium size pelts. you can get a few extra inches this way and avoid the price reduction on small yotes most of the time. just a little trick to put more money in your pocket if you ever sell fur. the longer taper on the stretcher also helps with this. don't get carried away with that though, a pelt that looks like a needle doesn't look as heavy. be sure to put the pelt on "hide side out". turn it "fur side out" after it is about 80% dry (tough and leathery), if you wait until it is dry like paper, you will have troubles.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

so what are the holes on the side oh the wood for


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the very first thing you need to do if you have never called in a Coyote or tried to call in a Coyote is to get a couple videos on the subject. Yes I know the videos make this look easier than it is, but trust me it isn't the case at all. Randy Anderson's "Calling all Coyotes" is a very good learning video. Randy not only shows some hunts on the video but also has inserts on calls, blowing calls and the sounds you want to produce. There are also a lot of other videos on the market but this is the one I have watched.

The Coyote is one of the smartest critters on the face of the earth. Every single time I think I am starting to really figure Coyotes out they teach me a whole new lesson in what I didn't know.

I would venture to say that all of us on this forum have or favorite calls, and most are different from what someone else uses. The real truth is that we all blow a call slightly different and what I can blow to produce the desired sound I want to produce, someone else may find totally useless. Many, many years ago I lost count of how many different calls I have bought and tried. In addition I have built my share of Electronic Callers over the years, which can be as simple or as complicated as you want to make it. The one FAULT I have with Electronic Callers is that I truly believe I call to loud and to much with Electronics.

Just yesterday morning I used a Crit'R'Call Open Reed Mini Predator to call in one of the prettiest Red Fox I have seen in years.










When I spotted this Red Fox it was all of a quarter mile away. In a matter of a few minutes I had called this Red Fox into 220 yards and made the shot. This is only the 2nd Red Fox I have ever called in and the 1st one I called in and shot (I missed the first one I called in).

I am 56 years young and have been calling predators for a long, long time. Heck some day I might even get good at it. This year has been exceptional for me as I have so far called in (and shot) 5 Coyotes and 1 Red Fox.

I guess the point I am trying to make is Calling Coyotes with any degree of success is a long process for some of us, that takes years of learning and practice. By all means get yourself a Call or two, and get out calling. Truth be known as has been stated the critters we choose to hunt are the best teachers available to us. Watch and learn their habits and it will indeed go a long ways towards your success no matter what age you are.

As per what to do with the critters you call in and harvest. The Red Fox in the photo is at the Taxidermists right now. The hide will be tanned to make a wall hanging at a cost of $80.00.

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Larry

Awesome fox!

Also, great honest post!!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Fallguy.

Larry


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

wow that is a good looking fox, thanks for the honest info


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

those holes along the edge are for pegging the hind legs down to stretch the pelt tight. most guys just hammer a nail in, but i wanted something more convenient. it also keeps you from wearing out the stretcher after pounding nails into the same area repeatedly for years. the stretcher pictured has been in service for a good number of years.
nice fox! i may have to try calling some in tomorrow.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks how dod you connect the two boardes together at the top.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

buckseye said:


> Put them all on a pile and soak them with gasoline then burn the mangy buggers.


 Don't forget the marshmellows. Roast 'em over the fire as you watch those mangy buggers burn. :sniper:


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice ill make shure to bring the hershey bars to lol


----------

